# Farfles, my persian cat



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Here's a pic of my 'other' baby...Farfles aka Fluffy. He is a 10 year old persian we adopted from the Humane Society 9 years ago. He was already named Fluffy, but somehow, not sure how, we ended up calling him Farfles! LOL, he looks cranky, but he's just a big sook.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Fluffy is an understatement! That looks like a lot of cat but I'm sure Fluffy would look much smaller soaking wet.


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Fluffy is an understatement! That looks like a lot of cat but I'm sure Fluffy would look much smaller soaking wet.


Trust me, you don't want to see this cat wet! He actually weighs almost 19 lbs....his name suits him to a T, he is fluffy that's for sure! He is yet another contributer to my 'fur' problem:


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow!! He is gorgeous!  The name suits him too!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

He's ADORABLE! I love his name!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

He's beautiful! lol persians always look so mean but they're great cats!


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

When people first meet him they are practically scared of him, then they realize he's just a fuzzy lap blanket when he gets to know you! LOL


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Beautiful Kitty.....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Your Farles is gorgeous. I love his coloring.


----------

